# Hand Tool Tote



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## MJconstruction (Jun 17, 2013)

How heavy is that bag fully loaded?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MJconstruction said:


> How heavy is that bag fully loaded?


Too heavy.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Just put it on the scale 74lbs as in picture


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jswills76 said:


> Just put it on the scale 74lbs as in picture


Screw that...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Jswills76 said:


> Just put it on the scale 74lbs as in picture


ouch...my back hurts just looking at it! :blink:


----------



## Delirious (Jan 27, 2014)

~50 lbs... and getting heavier every day. Still got a few pockets open and could lose a few of the bit boxes (redundancy...), but what space I gain will quickley be filled. Muahahaha!

Just wish this model had a shoulder strap.


----------



## MJconstruction (Jun 17, 2013)

Jswills76 said:


> Just put it on the scale 74lbs as in picture


ooch can't imagine taking that out for every job.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yea it can be a pain. But most my work is commercial and my van is a hike. I use carts for everything most of the time.


----------



## Delirious (Jan 27, 2014)

It is nice to imagine you have everything you need when on the 3rd floor of a building with incredibly narrow/steep stairs, 3 blocks up the street from where you parked your truck...

But you never do...


----------

